# Créer une Maison connectée marqué de la Pomme



## thefutureismylife (24 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

je commence par me présenter puisque je suis nouveau, je suis étudiant en audiovisuel, et suis de très près l'actu d'Apple. Je possède quelques produits de la marque et je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec, du coup j'accorde une grande qualité pour les produits marqués de la pomme. 

Voilà la présentation faire, Attention c'est à présent un vaste sujet qui va être lancé :


Magnétoscope obsolète, Lecteur DVD sur la fin, TV sans tuner TNT, et PC en rade. Il va etre temps de renouveller tout l'univers multimédia de la maison familiale. Mais j'aimerais y réfléchir intelligemment et cette fois être en avance sur notre temps.
L'avenir est la dématérialisation des supports, plus de photos papier, plus de DVD, plus de CD, et ne parlons pas du Blu-ray qui ne marquera pas. Ce sont les disques dur qui prennent le relais.
J'aimerais faire le pari d'un centre nevralgique multimédia dans la maison, où tout mes fichiers multimédia serait stocké sur un disque dur, ou des disques dur.

Alors pourquoi le forum macgeneration me direz-vous ! Et bien j'aimerais combiner ce projet d'avenir avec les solutions actuelles Apple.
Pour commencer je compte changer mon PC Home Cinéma, par un iMac qui sera branché à un vidéoprojecteur HD, et un ampli 5.1. 
Cette première étape me permettra d'utiliser iPhoto comme photothèque, iTunes comme discothèque, et me permettre bien sûr de regarder mes divX, le tout visualisable sur FrontRow

Mais je voudrais aller plus loin en ayant accès à ces données sur d'autres équipements de la maison, et pourquoi pas depuis l'extérieur de la maison. J'avais donc pensé à un serveur maison. Du coté d'Apple on a l'Airport Extreme auquel je connecterai un Disque dur, ou la Time Capsule, MobileMe permet ensuite d'accéder à ses disques via le net. 

Mais est ce que les films stocké sur ce serveur seront accessibles par d'autres équipements que des ordinateurs, tel qu'une console de jeu, ou d'autres équipements compatibles DLNA comme une TV ? Est ce que les produits d'Apple sont une solution ?

Ensuite en ce qui concerne la musique, connaissez-vous des équipements qui puisse accéder également à mes musiques sur ces disques ?
A ce propos je possède une borne Airport Express, et j'hésite à en acheter une autre pour connecter mes deux chaînes Hifi pour diffuser le son d'iTunes via AirTunes et via Remote de mon iPhone. Mais ce système m'oblige à garder l'iMac allumé non ?

Pour mes photos, iPhoto rangeant les photos avec son propre système de rangement, comment les visualiser via un autre équipement, pour avoir le même système que le serveur iTunes ?


L'idée de ce topic est simple, j'aimerais me simplifier la vie avec une solution pour particulier pour lire des données centralisées dans l'ensemble d'une maison.

Voilà de quoi débuter ce sujet mais d'autres questions suivront ...

Que le débat commence  !
N'hésitez pas à me faire préciser certains éléments si j'ai été vague.


----------



## thefutureismylife (17 Novembre 2009)

Je me permet de remonter un peu le sujet. Si quelqu'un souhaite intervenir.

De mon coté j'ai pas mal fouiné pour trouver une solution d'une maison connectée, sans forcément passer par des produits Apple (ce qui n'était pas un objectif prioritaire mais un souhait).

Après quelques renseignement de mon coté et quelques commentaires du votre, je posterais ma configuration d'une maison multimédia "tout en un".


----------



## mandrak134 (17 Novembre 2009)

Oui en effet ton iMac doit rester allumer car iTunes doit être lancé. Mais je pense que tu peux aussi réfléchir à une solution avec un Mac mini serveur. En effet je t'invite à aller fouiner sur le site Apple et voir les fonctionnalités de mac OS X server : ça claque grave.
L'idée d'avoir un mac mini server c'est que tu peux :
1-Héberger un site 
2-Partager des fichiers
3-Accès à distance avec VPN
4-Le tout pour moins de 1000&#8364;
5-et d'autres ... pour le même prix


----------



## thefutureismylife (17 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'avais pensé à cette solution, mais je trouve cette solution encore trop professionnel et encore trop cher. Cette solution sera plus destiné aux "particuliers" d'ici deux trois ans je pense.

Je garde quand même ta proposition dans un coin parce qu'après tout elle est tout à fait logique pour ce que je demande. Une fois que j'aurais trouvé une autre solution pour mon environnement multimédia, il sera intéressant de la comparer avec la solution Serveur. Je reviendrais donc vers toi.


----------



## thefutureismylife (27 Octobre 2011)

Hello !!

Presque deux ans après la rédaction de ce sujet les choses se sont profilées. Voici où j'en suis de mon expérience.

Aujourd'hui j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un iMac, et d'une Apple TV.

En fait l'idée du mac comme lecteur direct de média n'est pas une bonne idée, sa fonction est d'être un gestionnaire. Ainsi je range mes musiques sur iTunes, mes photos sur iPhotos, et mes films dans iTunes également (passage en m4v via l'app IVI : beaucoup de questions à ce propos ici et là). Et c'est l'Apple TV qui fait tout le reste en accédant aux données de l'iMac.

Le seul "hic" c'est que l'iMac doit resté constamment allumer : *qu'existe-il comme solution équivalente et peu onéreuse* (on verra plus tard pour le Mac Mini Serveur : j'en suis pas encore là !).

J'aimerais du coup étendre ce système à l'ensemble de la maison, donc coté réseau, à venir : l'achat d'un Airport Extreme (j'avais une question à ce propos) et de deux Airport Express pour étendre le réseau via la fonction WDS. Les airport express raccordées à des chaines hifi, joueront les musiques d'iTunes.

Et pour finir l'achat d'un iPad comme "télécommande" de tout ce réseau.
(passage à Free en FAI aussi qui permet d'avoir acces à pas mal de fonctionnalités intéressantes ).
Je m'intéresse en ce moment à la fonction AirPrint que j'aimerais adapter à mon imprimante actuelle, mais également à la possibilité de scanner et ce sans fil (ici et là)


Voilà si vous avez des questions ou un avis là dessus n'hésitez pas à le partager.


----------



## thefutureismylife (14 Janvier 2012)

Un "up". je suis toujours sans réponse sur les différents post que j'ai mis en lien sur le dernier post


----------



## ciradis (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

je me permet de noter ma configuration multimedia chez moi , c'est pas la meilleur mais ça peut te donner des idées mieux, j'ai :
- un _Imac pour ranger mes musique mes photos et mes films _
_- Mac b.Pro _
_- un nas (Dlink-320) avec 2 baies (2 DD de 2To chaqu'un ) dedans j'ai stocké mes photos , musique et film_
_-un home cinema (ampli: pioneer vsx-921 qui prend en charge Airplay) enceinte Bose (acoustimass 10) _
_-1 Air express relié à une chaine hifi_
_-1 air express relié à une imprimante_
_-1 apple tv_
_- 1 ps3_
_-1 Ipad 2 avec l application du l 'ampli qui sert de telecomande + l appli remot + l aplli pour le reglage de l ampli..._
_- 1 Time capsule qui sert finalement que pour time machine ._
_tout ce petit monde est relié à une live box 2 _
_-pour regarder un film sur la tv sans le convertir j'utilise L'ipad ( appli airvideo + serveur air video sur l imac)_
_- pour regarder un film sans allumer l imac , j'utilise la ps3 ( uniquement les film compatible )_
_-pour ecouter de la musique ou regarder les photos sans allumer l imac , j'utilise la ps3 ou l apple tv ou l ipad ou l iphone _
_une appli sur l ipad 2 (orange tv) quand il ya un match et pour pas louper une miette en allant au toilette  _
_voilà truc de geek amateur ._
_par contre coté imprimante , je peux pas m'en servir avec l ipad 2 ( chez apple il ya que quelques imprimantes qui sont compatibles air print genre hp....j'espere ça va changer)_
_Cordialement_


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ce partage de configuration !
Du coup j'ai mille question car ça m'intéresse !

C'est pas un peu compliquer de jongler entre Apple Tv, PS3, voire iPad ?
Un Ampli Airplay ça marche bien ? Je me suis taté aussi à un moment ...
4To de stockage ... ça fait une grosse bibliothèque ! Tu stockes des films HD ? Pour les visionner via iPad et Apple TV : pas de soucis ?

Coté imprimante tu peux essayer FingerPrint pour mac. J'ai lu que ton iPad reconnaissait par la suite ton imprimante comme compatible AirPrint, l'inconvénient c'est que le Mac doit rester allumé pour que l'application marche ... Mais je ne connais pas la compatibilité sachant que ton imprimante est sur une Airport Express. A ce propos pas trop galère la configuration d'une imprimante via l'AE ? Quid du scanner ?

Pourquoi garder ta Time Capsule, le Nas ne peut pas faire office de Time Machine ?

En tout cas configuration sympa. Du coup pour toi fini les CD, DVD et Blu-ray ?


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
-non ce nest pas compliqué, soit jutilise la ps3 pour regarder ou écouter du nas sans allumer lIMac, soit l Apple tv, pour lire un mp4 uniquement sinon suis obligé de passer par l IPad en activant lair vidéo serveur sur lIMac et Air vidéo sur l IPad (ça permet de lire tous les formats.

-lampli marche à merveille, une bête qui gère lAir Play, lecture de radio par internet , lecture de musique du nas .pour 599.00  (son application I controle 2 une sorte de telecomande avec une interface bien faite ), javais un Yamaha au même prix , je pouvais juste baisser ou augmenter le volume .
-je stocke des films divx , CD thèque , Bibliothèque Aperture , pas de film HD , + 1 espace pour le fiston pour ses enregistrements piano + 1 espace pour la même raison pour ma femme (et oui la famille sincruste :rateau .
-Pour limprimante, jai pas vraiment besoin dimprimer de l ipad , si je manque de courage de me déplacer , jutilise TeamViewer pour imprimer de lIMac ( ils ont tout prévu pour les flémards ) , par contre le scanner ne marche pas via Air express , et même sil marche , ça marrange pas de faire des aller retour pour changer de documents .
- Time Capsule pour la sauvegarde de lIMac (1To) , MBP (500 Go ) + 2pc portable + 2 pc de bureau (et oui la famille encor et toujours ) , au départ j utilisais le Nas pour Time machine mais ce dernier veut se lapproprier à lui tout seul .

- Oui fini les CD et DVD, fini de crier après les enfants (qui a rayé mes machins ! ) , tout est en iso sur le Nas , pour les Blu-ray , jai une vingtaine que jai pas converti , jai pas de lecteur à part la ps3 , et donc je les ai téléchargé , ça ma rien couté en temps et en argent ( pour mon cas si je me trempe pas cest légal ) 

jessaie de tout numériser (documents, dictionnaires ) sauf ma femme, je narrive pas au moins pour la période des Soldes :mouais:. 
Voilà
Cordialement


----------



## Herugul (24 Mai 2012)

L'idée de la maison connecté est très intéressante, ce qui me gène le plus c'est que l'Apple TV ne lit pas beaucoup de format vidéo. Alors faut-il tous les convertir ? Il n'y a pas de petite astuce ? (à part le Jailbreak) Et quel est le meilleur format vidéo pour l'Apple TV ?

L'apple TV a-t-elle un réel intérêt si on dispose d'une TV Connecté RJ45 ou Wifi ou DLNA couplée à un Synology qui gère time machine, serveur iTunes protocole Bonjour et autres technologies Apple ?

PS : je ne veux pas passer par un PC/Mac pour lire un film.


----------



## nifex (24 Mai 2012)

L'interet pour moi d'une apple tv si tu as deja une tv connecté et de pouvoir jouer a des jeux de ton ipad sur ta tv, autrement je n'en vois pas d'autre...


----------



## Herugul (24 Mai 2012)

Tu confirmes mes doutes. 

Pire encore, avec l'Apple TV, il faut convertir tous les films...


----------



## Larme (24 Mai 2012)

Disons que si tu n'as rien, une Apple TV pourrait être intéressante...
Il me semble qu'on pourra prochainement streamer dessus ce qu'on a sur son Mac (Mountain Lion ou déjà en place ?).
Maintenant, moi, je suis un fervent utilisateur de Mac (dans le sens « machine », ou PC comme tu l'entends) et je fais donc pratiquement tout avec : je ne suis pas fan de la TV (programmes/chaînes), lecteur DVD etc.
Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'avec les BoxTV que nous fournissent nos FAI, c'est pas forcément le meilleur choix.


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Mai 2012)

Salut !

Moi quand je lis tout ça, il y a un truc qui me vient à l'esprit :

Le plus simple n'est-il pas de faire de la Box (LiveBox, FreeBox, NeufBox, pouetpouetBox, pastaBox...  ) le "centre névralgique" ?

En effet, un moyen simple est d'avoir un NAS ou (et?) un Disque Dur multimédia grande capacité branché directement sur la Box, puis tout le reste se fait par Wifi !

Les Box de nos jours sont capable d'aller chercher le contenu multimédia d'un disque dur adapté pour l'afficher sur la TV (Photos, Musiques, Vidéos).

N'ayant pas ça chez moi (mon DD connecté à ma LiveBox ne me permet pas de lire les vidéos directement sur la TV), je ne sais pas s'il y a des limites à ça pour vos attentes respectives...


----------



## Herugul (24 Mai 2012)

En fait moi j'ai surtout dans l'idée de lire les films stockés sur disque dur externe. Donc une TV connectée et un NAS Synology me permettrais de faire ça très simplement. Mais est-ce que j'aurais accès aux musiques du serveur iTunes du Synology ? Et pour les photo.... ? Toujours sans passer par un MAC/PC : TV <===> (Apple TV) <===> Synology <===> Routeur

Sinon il y a les applications Synology qui permettent d'accéder aux images et musiques je crois depuis iPhone et iPad donc après, il y a la possibilité de les balancer sur la TV via AirPlay mais ça nécessite aussi l'Apple TV.

C'est vraiment pas simple en fait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h18 ----------




Simbouesse a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Moi quand je lis tout ça, il y a un truc qui me vient à l'esprit :
> 
> ...



Personnellement, ma NeufBox ne me sert que de DMZ, c'est maintenant mon routeur qui gère tout. J'ai déjà essayé avec le disque dur branché sur la Box, c'est vrai que c'est accessible depuis la TV mais qu'est-ce que c'est long, pas ergonomique et il n'y avait même pas tout les films...
Ma neufBox ne me sert qu'à rediriger internet vers mon routeur et c'est tout, c'est le seul truc qu'elle sait faire


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Mai 2012)

Au final, je pense que c'est le même principe !

Ton routeur est finalement le centre névralgique, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Herugul (24 Mai 2012)

Pour l'instant oui mais quand j'aurais mon Synology, ça sera lui car le DLNA de mon routeur est très mauvais et le disque dur branché en USB sur le routeur n'est pas non plus très performant... Avec un serveur NAS, plus de soucis


----------



## jvandreae (31 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Le dernier post date de plus d'un an, mais je souhaite partager cet article qui peut compléter la discussion.
Bonne journée à tous


----------

